# Where can i buy baytril?



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

So, for anyone who read my post earlier the vet. is pretty much out of the option where as " according to the vet's" NONE of them see "exotics" or "pocket pets" so...... is there anywhere online I may be able to purchase baytril? Pleas answer back asap .... I may be just a worried mother but ... it seems to me that the boys sneezing and soft wheezing only gets better after they have their tetracycline.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you tried petmeds.com? Baytril is used for birds as well so it's pretty easy to find. Just please do a ton of research on dosage--you'll need to have a scale to weigh them as well.


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

I will of course. I'm just really getting worried. I did check petmeds. they only sell it in tablets and as ear drops for dogs.


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

What about this?? Is this what i'm looking for ?? http://www.amazon.com/Vibactra-Plus...e=UTF8&qid=1367554536&sr=1-1&keywords=baytril


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

That isn't what you're looking for unfortunately. What you'll be wanting is something called "Baytril Oral Suspension 2.5%". It will look like this: http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/baytril-25-oral-solution_1_18186.html

You need to find a website like this in the US, that doesn't require a prescription. You can get it for birds without one in the US apparently but I'm not sure about sites being in the UK I'm afraid.


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sigh... I'll call around pet shops today. It's really scary to be honest It seems like they are getting worse and worse by the hour.To think all this started 1 day ago.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I hope the hunt for the Baytril goes well!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Jfaye try uri home remedies in the meantime but you can get bird baytril online just Google bird baytril. The only problem is it's a different concentration so youd have to.convert the dosage ratguide.com has information about how to do this. Seriously though try home remedies until you recieve it. It might.not help much but it doesn't hurt to try

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Honey, parsley, garlic, and black tea leaves will help--they might even solve the issue depending on how serious it is and how often you can administer them. I give my gals a mix of honey and black tea leaves every time they start to get sneezy and it clears it right up in a day or so. If your babies actually have a URI it might take a couple of weeks, though.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

This isn't Baytril, but this site sells lots of antibiotics for fish that can be used for rats.

http://www.aquaticpharmacy.com/eshop

If you can't get a hold of Baytril, Amoxicillin could work.

http://ratfanclub.org/resp.html

This website gives some info about dosage and stuff.

Sorry if that's not helpful...


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html

Is this it?


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the lovely reply's ♥ It means quite a lot knowing that their are so many people on the forum that do care enough to help. I will diffidently start making some honey tea! I think that will go over quite well. I'm almost positive it's the starting's of a URI. The climate where I live has been really wacky so one night I may turn the heat on and then the next the air conditioning unit the next day I may leave my door open all night. So, I'm sure that has ben pretty rough on them. This morning I took them to the bath room, turned on the hot water and set for about 15 minuets. they seemed to enjoy it though they took a nice nap. I went out today and bought some medication from a little pet shop that's pretty close to where I live. The name f it is, Ornacyn-Plus. It is a treatment for respiratory disease in pet birds. I haven't done much research on it yet but I thought I would bring it up incase someone has heard of it. It comes in little packets. I'm uploading some photos now. I had never heard of the stuff but I thought "What the heck it's only 5 dollars, It might actually work."


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Siringo said:


> http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/baytril.html
> 
> Is this it?


 I'm not sure but if it is that would be awesome! Could someone pleas take a look and tell me if this is what I'm looking for?


----------

